# Why are my Nuts so Small?



## jumbojohnny (Nov 7, 2013)

That is the exact question my buddy Greg asked me last night. To which I responded "Ask your father...?!"

Thats when he made it clearer to me - Greg just bought a house and I had no idea there was a small parcel of property other than his yard. In the back past the thorns and pines there is a small field and pond with some BIG trees that drop nuts. Greg insists that these are walnuts, I think he is wrong (I hope he is right!!) - but he is right about the nuts being small. 

So I thought the nuts are Hickory and now we have a disagreement. But I know that I can get some answers from the fine people of this site.

Leaf shot...
http://i756.Rule #2/albums/xx208/jumbojohnny8181/null_zps86c7b36e.jpg

NUT SHOT!
http://i756.Rule #2/albums/xx208/jumbojohnny8181/null_zps127374e7.jpg

A bunch of nuts...
http://i756.Rule #2/albums/xx208/jumbojohnny8181/null_zps761cfb48.jpg


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Nov 7, 2013)

I will preface this with "I may be wrong" but I think the leaves are ash but ash doesn't produce nuts like that??? Hickory trees have larger leaves (shag bark hickory's in my neck of the woods) and I haven't seen them produce nuts at all?? maybe some others will have better insight on this one for ya.


----------



## DavidDobbs (Nov 7, 2013)

It is a Hickory


----------



## jumbojohnny (Nov 7, 2013)

I was speaking with the city aborist that is outside my office cutting tree limbs - he said that he is almost positive that the nuts are from a Carya Glabra - Pignut Hickory and upon some extra google searching, I think he is right.


Now time to tell Greg that his walnuts are pig nuts...At least next spring I get to cut these trees down. There are nine of them, all are approx. 50-70 feet tall, 30-40 in. diameter.


----------



## El Guapo (Nov 7, 2013)

I just talked to your buddy Greg, and he said you can go ahead and harvest as long as you send me some of that Pignut Hickory! Great guy, that Greg...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jimmyjames (Nov 7, 2013)

yep, bitternut aka pignut hickory


----------



## elnino (Nov 13, 2013)

don't even waste time tasting them......they are bitter as bitter can be.


----------



## LoneStar (Nov 14, 2013)

Are we allowed to post pics of our nuts ????


----------



## SDB777 (Nov 14, 2013)

I know those nuts.....been cutting on these logs here for two years.
Planted a bunch of them, and the trees are growing.

Guess what....it is "Pignut Hickory"




Scott (about the size of a pigs nut...old timers lingo) B


----------

